# Brake Job Cost?



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

What does a front and rear brake job cost at an independent BMW shop or at a dealership? I believe I need new rotors in front and pads all around.

Thanks...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

At least a grand at a dealer is what I hear - less at an independent. Or do it yourself for about $300 in parts (all pads + rotors).


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

all brake jobs will include pads and rotors. bmw uses soft rotors that are worn down so far that not replacing them at the time the pads are replaced means another trip to replace them shortly. my independent shop charges 275 a set. just under 600 for all 4;


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Arthur said:


> all brake jobs will include pads and rotors. bmw uses soft rotors that are worn down so far that not replacing them at the time the pads are replaced means another trip to replace them shortly. my independent shop charges 275 a set. just under 600 for all 4;


It's not true that BMW rotors are softer than other makes, they are simply thinner. Look for posts from DZeckhausen, he explained it at least few times.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

If you have reasonably good mechanical skills (or have a friend who does), you can save a *ton* of money by DIYing the job.... I`ve never bought any exotic brake components for any of my BMWs. just OEM-type stuff. IMHO, rotors from ATE don`t last as long as some others....BALO (if you can find them) makes a very high-quality rotor (they have their own foundry and actually make the raw steel for their rotors). When my ZHP needs brakes, I might try a set of cryogenically-treated rotors from:
http://www.frozenrotors.com/frozenrotors.shtml
If you stick to OEM parts, you can DIY the job for about $300 for all 4 wheels.

Regards,
Bob


----------

